
Google Announces First Quarter 2011 Results - ssclafani
http://investor.google.com/earnings/2011/Q1_google_earnings.html
======
orijing
Perhaps this is just the clarity of hindsight, but it wasn't surprising that
operating expenses have shot up due to the competition in hiring and its
recent across-the-board raises. I'm actually surprised the impact wasn't
greater.

------
simonsarris
...Short of estimates, and GOOG is down almost 5% in after-hours trading.

(Of course that doesn't mean much, it could be completely different by the
time we wake up tomorrow.)

~~~
juiceandjuice
Reading some of the financial reports being thrown out is is lovely, stuff
like this:

"But Larry Page has signaled pretty clearly that he is going to be driving up
expenses. If the expenses are targeted and result in future revenue streams,
then good for Larry. If not, that results in an undisciplined spending
approach."

Don't get me wrong, revenue is cool, but these reports are reading like Page
is being chastised already for hiring people and investing in the company.
What was it that Google told investors when they IPO'd forever ago?

~~~
r00fus
> is being chastised already for hiring people and investing in the company

What else do you expect of front-running, HFT, bailout-soaking wall street?

They no longer respect sustainable growth and want overnight riches.

